# [MEDIA SERVEUR] Configuration

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Je compte me monter un mini pc pour :

   - faire un media center : lecture video, lecture zik, lecture radio streaming, lecture/enregistrement tv, etc ...

   - faire un de serveurs : ssh, vpn, vsftp, web, ....

et je souhaiterais du silence et peu de conso (normal).

J'ai retenu cette config (choix d'une seule boutique en ligne pr ne pas me prendre la tête) :

carte mère : ASUS AT3IONT-I Deluxe avec processeur Atom 330 (NVIDIA ION)

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Cartes-Meres/Cartes-Meres-Mini-ITX/ASUS/3012693-Carte-mere-ASUS-AT3IONT-I-Deluxe-Chipset-nVidia-ION-Processeur-INTEL-Atom-330.htm

mémoire : KINGSTON  Mémoire KINGSTON DDR3 PC3-8500 - 2 Go 1066 MHz - CAS 7 - Value Ram - KVR1066D3N7/2G

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Barrettes-Memoires/Memoires-DDR3/KINGSTON/424702-Memoire-KINGSTON-DDR3-PC3-8500-2-Go-1066-MHz-CAS-7-Value-Ram-KVR1066D3N7-2G.htm

boitier : Antec ISK 300-65 - Boitier desktop Mini ITX (existe aussi en 150W si tu penses que c'est trop juste 65 W)

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Boitiers-PC/Boitiers-Mini-ITX/ANTEC/2862984-Boitier-PC-Mini-ITX-ANTEC-ISK-300-65-Watts.htm

disque dur : SAMSUNG  Disque dur interne 2,5'' 1000 Go 5400 tr/min - SATA II - MT2 - SAMSUNG-HM100UI

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Disques-Durs-internes/Disque-Dur-2-5-SATA/SAMSUNG/3027122-Disque-dur-interne-2-5-1000-Go-5400-tr-min-SATA-II-MT2-SAMSUNG-HM100UI.htm

lecteur/graveur DVD : SONY  Graveur dvd interne 24x - ad-7261s - double couche - sata - lightscribe - bulk Noir

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Graveurs-DVD/Graveurs-DVD-Internes/SONY/3012459-Graveur-dvd-interne-24x-ad-7261s-double-couche-sata-lightscribe-bulk-Noir.htm

Je rajouterais un lecteur Blue Ray un peu plus tard et une carte TNT 2 tuners (je la cherche encore .... j'ai crée un post pour cela)

Donc voici mes questions :

   1. Que pensez vous de ma config, assez correct et puissante (je ne suis pas un as du montage) ?

   2. Tout est il bien compatible Linux ?

   2. Dans mon boîtier d'après vous, ma carte TNT renterait ou je prend plus grand ?

   4. Une alim 65W suffirait elle ou je devrait plutot prendre la 150 W

Merci

----------

## guilc

Le graveur ne rentre pas dans ce boîtier : il ne prends que les périphériques au format slim (graveur pour portable).

Si tu veux mettre un périphérique 5.25 standard, il te faudra choisir un autre boîtier !

----------

## floc_12

oups, j'avais zappé le "slim", j'ai été trop vite. Merci de la remarque très pertinente.

----------

## Poussin

Et attention que les cartes d'extensions (la carte en fait, un seul emplacement) c'est du low profile

----------

## floc_12

Salut poussin, 

Qu'entends tu par low profile, c'est que ce n'est pas du pcie 2 ? En carte pcie avec un dual core atom 330, je n'ai trouvé que des cartes mere avec 1 slot et du pcie 1. Sinon, quel proc je pourrais prendre qui marche bien et ne consomme pas trop ?

Merci

----------

## guilc

low profile == équerre de 8cm au lieu de 12cm

Une photo prise au hasard sur google : http://www.coolgear.com/images/11IOI-102.jpg

On voit la carte avec l'équerre standard montée, et l'équerre low-profile à côté.

Toutes les cartes ne sont pas fournies avec l'équerre low profile, et il faut aussi que la carte ne soit pas pleine hauteur... En cherchant bien, on trouve en général son bonheur que ce soit en carte réseau, carte wifi, ou même carte graphique, mais c'est pas immédiat, sachant que c'est pas le plus courant

----------

## floc_12

ok, je comprends, je suis débutant en montage, ms merci.

En fait, je pense que je vais opter pour un boitier de ce style (je regarderais en detail plus tard car je vais partir), l'alim est un peu plus puissante, je pourrais rentrer de plus grandes carte pcie et je pourrais mettre un lecteur de carte photo :p :

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Boitiers-PC/Boitiers-Mini-ITX/THERMALTAKE/3004228-Boitier-PC-Mini-ITX-Thermaltake-Element-Q.htm

merci

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Je ne veux pas te faire peur, mais j'ai eu de mauvaises expériences de bruit avec Thermaltake : j'ai eu plusieurs ventilateurs Thermaltake il y a de ça 5~6 ans (OK ça date un peu). Rien à redire niveau performance, mais niveau bruit... OULALALA !!!

Maintenant, ils sont peut-être plus silencieux aujourd'hui, je ne peux pas te dire parce que depuis ce temps, j'évite les ThermalTake à cause de cela.

Voilà, c'était juste pour te faire part de mon expérience.  :Wink: 

----------

## floc_12

Merci de ton retour d’expérience StinGer_Uesugi, c'est bon a savoir. J'essayerais d’éviter cette marque dans ce cas, ou de bien faire attention au matos qu'il y a dedans. Tu avais pris un boîtier de quel site par curiosité ?

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Je n'avais pas acheté un boîtier en ce qui me concerne, mais seulement des ventilateurs (le boîtier était d'une autre marque) : ventilateur de CPU et ventilateurs de boîtier. J'avais acheté tout ceci dans un magasin de la rue Montgallet (ou de Charenton...  :Wink: ). Et ce n'était pas juste mon exemplaire qui ne fonctionnait pas : j'avais assemblé le même PC en 2 ou 3 exemplaires. Et TOUS les ventilateurs faisaient un boucamp d'enfer lorsqu'ils tournaient à fond.

Quand aux modèles, je suis incapable de te répondre. Comme je te l'ai dit, c'était il y a quelques années. Donc en plus, ils n'existent plus...

----------

## Ezka

Je viens d'en monter un, j'ai tout préparé sur le Quad et tout balancé sur l'atom avec au menu xbmc pour la partie "multimédia salon" c'était presque le plus chiant ... j'ai eu des problèmes avec les menus des dvd mais bon c'est un détail. Pour faire mieux il me faudrait un profil hardened, mais pas d'xp dans ce style de nunux et pas vraiment le temps.

Fait attention à 2 choses :

- le format de la ram : me suis fait avoir avec la So-DIMM (bon me suis merdé en faisant la commande lol)

- l'atom que tu prends et son chipset : privilégie les NM10 me semblent avoir lu qu'ils consomment beaucoup moins ; et du coup quel atom est monté avec la carte les 5xx sont pas mal =).

Sinon pour le tuner, pourquoi ne pas le prendre USB ? ... peu importe l'équerre dans ce cas =D

----------

## floc_12

Merci de vos lumières et de vos conseils.

Les cartes mères a base de NM10 ont l'air sympa. Mais les proc D525 sont plus puissants que les ion 330N ? La HD fonctionne bien chez toi, ca rame pas trop avec un atom, car je souhaite lire et enregistrer la TNT en plus des blue ray et dvd. Sinon, je commençait à regarder les core i3.

Pour la carte TNT, je cherchait en fait un double tuner, plus facile à trouver en pcie peut etre (et compatible linux).

A+

----------

## Ezka

Le ION c'est le GPU nvidia ajouté à la CM ; En ce qui concerne la HD ça à l'air bon, j'ai pas réalisé de test assez poussé mais ça me suffit. Je suis allé chercher le GPU nvidia pour justement passer la HD en vdpau/vaapi manière de ne pas souffrir de l'atom s'il avait été trop juste. Par exemple cette vidéo http://www.sintel.org/wp-content/content/download.html version FULL marche très bien : le proco est à 10% vdpau activé ; s'il est désactivé ce ne sont que des saccades =).

Donc à toi de voir l'utilisation prévue, si tu comptes sur l'atom pour décoder du 1080p ... va sur autre chose.

Edit :

Pour les lecteurs PC de salon j'utilise ces rêgles udev :

```
#CDDVDW_SH-S223Q (pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV{GENERATED}="1", RUN+="/usr/bin/eject -x 9 /dev/cdrom"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1", RUN+="/usr/bin/eject -x 9 /dev/cdrw"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{GENERATED}="1", RUN+="/usr/bin/eject -x 9 /dev/dvd"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1", RUN+="/usr/bin/eject -x 9 /dev/dvdrw"
```

Ca limite le lecteur à une vitesse de 9x. Les menus dvd sont parfois un peu long à charger mais pour la lecture c'est parfait, ça ne fait pas de bruit   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## El_Goretto

L'alternative à l'Atom/ION arrive... miam, un port PCIe full patate.

----------

## floc_12

Salut,

Intéressante .... D'après ce que j'ai pu voir sur le net, aussi puissant qu'un i5 ? C'est possible ça ?

----------

## guilc

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Intéressante .... D'après ce que j'ai pu voir sur le net, aussi puissant qu'un i5 ? C'est possible ça ?

 

D'après ce que j'ai vu sur le net c'est équivalent à un D510 (et pas un i5), mais avec un étage graphique plus costaud capable de décoder de la HD, et un meilleur chip audio

Le proc c'est ça : http://www.homemedia.fr/actualites/6073-AMD-Brazos-Zacate-E-350-premiers-tests.html

----------

## Ezka

 *guilc wrote:*   

> D'après ce que j'ai vu sur le net c'est équivalent à un D510 (et pas un i5), mais avec un étage graphique plus costaud capable de décoder de la HD, et un meilleur chip audio
> 
> 

 

Oué du coup ça permettra peut-être de se passer du chip nvidia-ION mais bon avec AMD/ATI je me méfie ... et un blob en vaut un autre ...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Oué du coup ça permettra peut-être de se passer du chip nvidia-ION mais bon avec AMD/ATI je me méfie ... et un blob en vaut un autre ...

 

Sans blague? Ya des gens qui utilisent encore fglrx et pas radeon?!

Open-Source AMD Fusion Driver For Ontario Released

Après, si yen a qui préfèrent les blobs, chacun ses goûts...

----------

## geekounet

Ouaip le driver radeon fonctionne nickel.  :Smile:  Et pour le décodage matériel des vidéos, ya le support VA-API en cours d'implémentation (et c'est un standard ouvert, contrairement à VDPAU).

----------

## Poussin

ben pour nvidia, nouveau, je l'aime   :Embarassed: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> ben pour nvidia, nouveau, je l'aime  

 

+1, mais il n'est pas encore tout à fait au niveau de radeon pour un PC de salon (audio sur HDMI absent la dernière fois que j'ai regardé, notamment).

----------

## guilc

2.6.37 : http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI.html

----------

## El_Goretto

A moins que je ne me plante, ce n'est que la moitié du boulot, çà, guilc  :Smile: 

Ya plein de HDMI audio codecs trucs dans la section ALSA de la quenelle, mais il faut aussi le support dans le driver video.

Ou alors je n'ai pas compris ton message.

----------

## guilc

Bah je pensais que c'était suffisant. J'ai vu apparaitre celui là lors de mon passage en 2.6.37 (rc5).

----------

## floc_12

Bonjour, 

me revoila (désolé, j'ai été un petit peu absent ces derniers temps. Je me suis finalement un peu plus renseigné sur une mini atx et me suis fais un ptit montage pour les soldes (core i3 avec carte H55) pour ce que je veux faire. Apparemment, tout est compatible linux.

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Boitiers-PC/Boitiers-avec-alimentation/RUEDUCOMMERCE/3000414-Boitier-PC-RDC-mini-tour-250W-Noir-Glossy-avec-afficheur-LCD-couleur.htm

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Cartes-Meres/Socket-LGA-1156/GIGABYTE/3008039-Carte-mere-Gigabyte-H55M-USB3-Chipset-Intel-H55-Socket-LGA1156.htm

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Processeurs/INTEL-Core-i3/INTEL/3004762-Processeur-INTEL-Core-i3-540-3-06-GHz-Socket-LGA1156.htm

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Barrettes-Memoires/Memoires-DDR3/KINGSTON/3026517-Kit-de-2-barettes-Memoire-KINGSTON-DDR3-PC3-12800-HyperX-Blu-2-x-1-Go-2-Go-1600-MHz-KHX1600C9AD3B1K2-2G.htm

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Graveurs-DVD/Graveurs-DVD-Internes/LITE-ON/3009362-graveur-dvd-interne-24x-double-couche-sata-ihas124.htm

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/Disques-Durs-internes/Disque-Dur-3-5-SATA/WESTERN-DIGITAL/3003165-Disque-Dur-Interne-3-5-1500-Go-64-Mo-IntelliPower-SATA-II-Bulk-Caviar-Green-WD15EARS.htm

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/SSD/Tous-nos-SSD/INTEL/3025802-Disque-Memoire-SSD-2-5-mlc-x25-v-postville-40-go-sata-II-9-5-mm.htm

[url]

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00040390.html[/url]

D'après vous, ce serait déja plus fiable que ma config atom ?

Merci

----------

